# NGD Gibson Hummingbird



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

After visiting in the store every week for a while now I brought her home on Wed this week.

Gibson Hummingbird. I have been checking out a few and this one had something going on. Played one at the Burlington Long & McQuade that didn't have as strong a bottom end I wanted and a couple on a trip to Chicago in May but this one sounded right to me.

Clear and well balanced. When I was paying for it the store manager at Long and McQuade told me it was one of his fave guitars in the store and his go to guitar when it wasnt busy.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats on the new Hummingbird - looks fantastic.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Beautiful guitar. I love Gibson acoustics.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]
I never realized how much difference there was between a round shouldered J45 and a square shouldered Hummingbird like yours. Nice guitar.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

When you can find a good one, they are fantastic.


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

She is a beauty. The wood grain on the back is killer.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A classic guitar. Nice score


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

rollingdam said:


> When you can find a good one, they are fantastic.


I did play a few over the years and this one won me over. If you search the forum you will see I made a post last year asking what the deal was with Gibson acoustics. Some how that got interpreted as a Gibson bash which it wasnt just trying to figure out why the price tag and my ears seem to be on different pages. It was pointed out how new strings on made a huge difference etc but I think some just have a little more mojo.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

A lot of the problems interpreting Gibson acoustics is that most folks expect them to sound like Martins et al. They just don't. Not better, not worse, just different and that's good in my book as a subscriber to both camps.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> A lot of the problems interpreting Gibson acoustics is that most folks expect them to sound like Martins et al. They just don't. Not better, not worse, just different and that's good in my book as a subscriber to both camps.


And new Gibsons don't sound like old Gibsons: wait til that beauty has been played for three or four years!


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

washburned said:


> And new Gibsons don't sound like old Gibsons: wait til that beauty has been played for three or four years!


Yes in a couple years it will be even better.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice guitar, love it!
Congrats.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

A while back was Gibson Acoustic night at a local store.

And they had plenty of Gibsons to play.

they were all nice acoustically, except for the Lennon one, which was designed to plug in, so no big deal.

But they were priced out of my league, but if you got a good deal and had the cash--you got a nice guitar.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

(somehow double posted again...)


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice! As you discovered, you really need to play several in order to find the one that speaks to you. I've been a big fan of Gibson acoustics since acquiring my first one...a '62 Southern Jumbo. I've managed to keep a Gibson acoustic in the stable ever since. My longtime favourite is their Advanced Jumbo, with rosewood side/back 25.5" scale, and unique bracing. It's a different animal altogether from any other Gibson and has been aptly nicknamed the "Martin Killer". I've owned 3 of them over the years and they all sounded slightly different. None of them "bad" mind you...just different. 

Congrats on a beautiful Gibby!


----------

